
Orwell’s Last Neighborhood - anarbadalov
https://theamericanscholar.org/orwells-last-neighborhood/
======
ptah
Jura is certainly interesting [https://www.scotsman.com/arts-and-
culture/music/why-did-the-...](https://www.scotsman.com/arts-and-
culture/music/why-did-the-klf-burn-1-million-in-cash-on-scots-island-of-
jura-1-4275820)

------
situational87
Of all the sci fi I have ever read I continue to be amazed at how perfectly
Orwell could see the future. Forget this island, someone needs to research the
question as to whether or not he was a legitimate time traveler.

